# Help with gender



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi everyone!
Just wondering if someone can help with possible gender please? Kiwi is 6 weeks old also unsure of breed but that's not super important


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lots of comb there for six weeks old. I'm betting you suspect Kiwi is a little boy. I think you're right.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! How did you get Kiwi and what breed do you think he or she is?


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

I would allow little Kiwi to choose...



Just kidding! 

My Magic 8 Ball says...."Ask again later"


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum! How did you get Kiwi and what breed do you think he or she is?


My SIL got her/him from a friends farm(we live in Australia) after the mother abandoned her babies, kiwi was the only survivor. The owner of the mum thinks it may have aracauna in it but I honestly have no clue unfortunately.


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Lots of comb there for six weeks old. I'm betting you suspect Kiwi is a little boy. I think you're right.


I did suspect boy but thought I might get lucky since it hasn't gone red at all yet haha


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

Slippy said:


> I would allow little Kiwi to choose...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it decides to be a girl


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a sad start. At least he/she had a human step in and rescue him/her. 

Roosters are a wonderful part of a flock, if they behave themselves around humans and you're allowed to have them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I'd guess rooster too, but still too young to be positive. I've just started using a new rooster with the hens. For a serama, his comb is way oversized and his offspring also have oversized combs. The pullets have combs like a cockerel. The cockerel's combs are even larger. So, without knowing your chick's background... It's much easier to sex young birds when there's siblings to compare with.


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

Kiwi is now nearly 8 weeks old


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I simply don't know. I don't see the feathers of a male but that just means Kiwi might still be too young.


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I simply don't know. I don't see the feathers of a male but that just means Kiwi might still be too young.


Thank you I'm fine playing the waiting game. Will probably post again in a couple of weeks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had one Silkie girl keep me guessing until she was 8 months old. Of course that's a Silkie but I could normally tell who was what way before that.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Since the comb is so very pale and has not changed in size, I will change my guess to pullet.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Gypsiiierose said:


> Thank you I'm fine playing the waiting game. Will probably post again in a couple of weeks


Please do! I am interested to see what direction Kiwi goes- a s either way, what beautiful colors!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I noticed those colors too. I hate when they look like that but turn out to be boys that have to be rehomed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

The hen in the picture was that color before getting her adult feather


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And I think she is simply stunning, btw!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Gypsiiierose said:


> View attachment 37640
> View attachment 37642
> Kiwi is now nearly 8 weeks old


And doing well?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> And I think she is simply stunning, btw!


She is an attractive hen; thanks.


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> And doing well?


Very well! Thank you.
Kiwi and my chihuahua are figuring each other out and like to sit on the couch together


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Gypsiiierose said:


> Very well! Thank you.
> Kiwi and my chihuahua are figuring each other out and like to sit on the couch together


Couch ownership.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The critters always claim the most popular sitting place in the living room.


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

10 week old Kiwi update


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

10 week old Kiwi update


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think Kiwi is going to keep us all guessing for a bit yet. I still don't see the rooster feathers on the neck or saddle. The comb is pale still.

It's funny, it like OK little bird you're comb is bigger than you are grow into it. That doesn't appear to have changed at all.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I see nothing to suggest cockerel. Looks like a pullet to me.


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

Kiwi 16 week old update.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello, Madam Kiwi. Nice to meet you.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*She looks quite unique. What breed is she?*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, you're right Dan. She looks like she's part Cochin.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Huh, you're right Dan. She looks like she's part Cochin.


*I be willing to bet that you're right!*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She is a pretty little thing! Her name is just perfect too! Maybe a Cochin mix, I love the feather under-color with that pattern. Pretty!


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

danathome said:


> *She looks quite unique. What breed is she?*


I have no clue unfortunately! Her siblings didn’t survive and I rescued her. Also am not to good with chicken breeds as she is my first one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't feel bad, I"ve been at this chicken thing a long time and I stink knowing the breeds of hard feathered birds. I couldn't even tell the difference of a young rooster from a pullet.

The folks here learned me a little bit. 😁


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If u got a side profile of it's whole body I'll be able to tell but from that pic it appears to be a cockerel.


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> If u got a side profile of it's whole body I'll be able to tell but from that pic it appears to be a cockerel.


Which pic were you referring to sorry? I’ve posted quite a few photos in the comments


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gypsiiierose said:


> Which pic were you referring to sorry? I’ve posted quite a few photos in the comments


I'm so sorry I didn't see the other pictures, It's obviously a hen no chance it's a rooster 100% hen.
maybe a black star mix. Idk


----------



## Gypsiiierose (Feb 7, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I'm so sorry I didn't see the other pictures, It's obviously a hen no chance it's a rooster 100% hen.
> maybe a black star mix. Idk


That’s okay! Thank you 😊


----------



## Ariel P (May 12, 2021)

I think she's probably definitely a girl XD She's so pretty and adorable! ^^


----------

